# Sky diving at 97!



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

Well done to this fellow for raising money for the RNLI by sky diving at the age of 97! 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/7983045.stm


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Fairplay to the Man!


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

A heck of a accomplishment at his age,I made many jumps, but at 77 and bad knees I will let this gentleman have all the fun. By the way thats why I have artificial knee joints.

John.


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

Fantastic! The bulldog spirit is alive and well!


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow, what a great attitude and a great cause too (Applause) (==D) (Applause)


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Big deal, I went muff diving at 17 and nobody made a fuss of me (Smoke) (Jester) 

Well done to the auld hand anyway (Thumb)


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Tmac1720 said:


> Big deal, *I went muff diving at 17 and nobody made a fuss of me* (Smoke) (Jester)
> 
> Well done to the auld hand anyway (Thumb)


Aye, and I bet you're still doing it!!(==D)


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

And thats rough on the old knees also.

John.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

John Rogers said:


> And thats rough on the old knees also.
> 
> John.


Depends how you do it, John!(Jester)


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

How do I love you, Let me count the ways. Is that what you mean Coastie.

John.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Yeah! Something like that, John!!


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

You are awful Tmac, (*)) that goes for you too Coastie and John (Hippy)


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

I am surprised at Chief Engineers Daughter starting such a smutty thread (Jester) 

As for Sister Eleff playing the innocent little girl, yuk, yuk, yuk! (==D)


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

I refuse to comment on such a complicated thread in case my glasses get steamed up.
Come Sister Eleff, I will protect your Virtue young lady!


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

VIRTUE? With a Lifejacket like that???????


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Sister Eleff, it was Coastie leading me astray, all I was doing was quoting some poetry I heard one night at a prayer meeting. Yes I have sore knees buts thats because of all the begging I have to do to my lovely women folk, and when I'm washing the floors for them.

John.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

OOOOOh... Coastie!...you can be so personal!

Look at Sister Eleffs avatar photo. A true likeness of a sweet slim nurse in her prime also as I believe it "Virgo intacto"

Lets afford the sweet young little thing a little respect eh! ... LOL


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

billyboy said:


> I refuse to comment on such a complicated thread in case my glasses get steamed up.
> Come Sister Eleff, I will protect your Virtue young lady!


A bit like putting the fox in charge of the hen house!


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Shame on you commodore. I will defend the honor and innocence of this sweet young child to the best of my ability.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

I also feel sorry for poor old Tmac. I didnt realise he was a "Duff Diva'. Think thats what he wrote anyway


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

John Briggs said:


> I am surprised at Chief Engineers Daughter starting such a smutty thread


(Whaaa) It wasnae me!!! It wis like yon when I got back! (?HUH) Flamin' Tmac gettin' me in trouble, again..... (Jester)


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Chief Engineer's Daughter said:


> (Whaaa) It wasnae me!!! It wis like yon when I got back! (?HUH) Flamin' Tmac gettin' me in trouble, again..... (Jester)


Yes, that Tmac will get you into trouble ... or so I have heard (POP)


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Thats right sister Eleff. But I wont get you into trouble (much) and your honor will be safe with me (unfortunately)


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*



billyboy said:


> I refuse to comment on such a complicated thread in case my glasses get steamed up.
> Come Sister Eleff, I will protect your Virtue young lady!


doesnt that belong in the joke thread


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

You could quite possibly be right there dom ... LOL


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Sister Eleff said:


> Yes, that Tmac will get you into trouble ... or so I have heard (POP)


Oh aye I *should* be so lucky (Jester)


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

billyboy said:


> I also feel sorry for poor old Tmac. I didnt realise he was a "Duff Diva'. Think thats what he wrote anyway


Billyboy you didn't hear what I said clearly as I had a hair stuck in my teeth(*)) (LOL)


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Up until a few months ago I always thought Sister Eleff was a Nun,then I took a gander at her profile and what a nice surprise, she is a Nurse,and a very beautiful one at that,you can check my vitals anytime, and I am ready for the needle,but not the enema,I'm sure thats a torture some woman like Nurse Ratched (One Flew over The Cuckoo Nest) devised.
Forget about washing the dishes,I will do them and the floor.

John.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Don't want to appear ungallant but, speaking as someone married to a nurse (vintage 1950s), it is quite some time since nurses dressed in uniforms like the one that SisterEleff is shown wearing in her profile photo.


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Ron Stringer said:


> Don't want to appear ungallant but, speaking as someone married to a nurse (vintage 1950s), it is quite some time since nurses dressed in uniforms like the one that SisterEleff is shown wearing in her profile photo.


Tut! Tut! How cruel of you Ron!! (EEK) Anyway that was taken in the 70's. I was newly qualified as a Staff Nurse at Essex County Hospital, Colchester, Essex.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

I am also married to a nurse,now retired but still nursing me when I need it. My wife became a nurse in the 70s. I just love a woman in uniform or out of.

John.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

I usedd0 to be a nurse ... never looked as cute as Sister Eleff though.. They wouldnt allow me to wear that type of uniform...LOL (Enjoyed some of the party's though.)


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

My Mother used to be a nurse, my Aunt used to be a nurse. My big sister is a nurse and my eldest daughter is a nurse to! They wear a form of scrubs now. I wear a uniform but it certainly isn't a nurses one!

How, in the name of the wee man did we get from skydiving 97 year olds to nurses uniforms???? (?HUH) (Whaaa)


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Seen you in your uniform CED ... Wow! (In the picture you were standing near an overweight guy in need of a haircut)

Now then, 97 years old and jumping out of a plane. Bless him, he's a better man than me. Imagine the excitement during the short free fall bit! Fair play to the man.


----------



## Pat bourke (Jun 30, 2007)

Well done to George Moyse for doing that jump.(A) I have done a couple of parachute jumps for charity(on my own, no tandem). Loved it, but now "Her in Door's" has put that notion out of my head. (Cloud) Fair play to the man. Regards Pat.(Thumb) (Pint)


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Sister Eleff said:


> Tut! Tut! How cruel of you Ron!! (EEK) Anyway that was taken in the 70's. I was newly qualified as a Staff Nurse at Essex County Hospital, Colchester, Essex.


Not being cruel Sister, just realistic about the effects of the passage of time. Surely you don't think I look anything like the person in the photo in my profile? I don't feel any different than I did then, but I sure as hell look like someone else. The guy that appears in my shaving mirror each morning is a complete stranger to me.

I greatly regret the loss of the uniforms worn by nurses in those days. The new style (?) may be practical but doesn't have the class or the attractiveness of the originals. Nor does the current garb have the advantage of making it possible to immediately recognise the difference between 'care assistants' (ward orderlies), students, nurses, sisters and matrons. That loss of status is not improved by the fact that the nursing staff can no longer change into clean, fresh, uniform at work - they have to wear it to and from the hospital and launder it themselves. Some are more particular than others but it is a bit off-putting when attended by someone who appears to have slept in her grubby, crumpled uniform. Can't think how all this 'community-originated' infection manages to get into the hospital environment!

I live about 15 miles from the hospital where you trained - it is no longer the place you knew, most of the facilities having transferred up to the new hospital that they built up near Severalls. Like the C & E in Chelmsford, they have retained the Essex County building but only for use by various outpatients clinics and ancillary services.


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

Ron, it must be different in your part of the world. My daughter certainly can not go home in her uniform, she has to change at work. That has been the case both here in Shetland and in Edinburgh. I am not too certain who launders the clothes but there is a big push on here to stop the spread of infections like MRSA and C Diff.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

When I worked at Warwick hospital all uniforms were change at the hospital. Not allowed to wear them home. to easy to bring infections on to the wards if people wore them from home.


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

The whole point of scrubs is to change into them at work, woe be-tide anyone caught coming to work in yesterdays scrubs. I work in theatres and change before leaving, the hospital pays for the laundering of them. If there has been an emergency and I am very late, I have been known to drive home in them (short distance) and take my 'outside' clothes with me, as soon as I am home it's out of them and into the shower. I don't want to sit around at home in those clothes. I take them back quietly the next day in a plastic bag & toss them into the clothes basket.

It's sad to hear about the old hospital but 'they' say it's progress (Cloud) 

Now back to Mr George Moyse, if I am half as good as him at the same age, I'll be grateful.


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

billyboy said:


> I usedd0 to be a nurse ... never looked as cute as Sister Eleff though.. They wouldnt allow me to wear that type of uniform...LOL (Enjoyed some of the party's though.)


what you mean billyboy is they wouldnt let you wear that type of uniform then,but you can now(==D) 

parachute jumping at 97, better man than i am gunda din


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Chief Engineer's Daughter said:


> Ron,* it must be different in your part of the world. My daughter certainly can not go home in her uniform, she has to change at work.* That has been the case both here in Shetland and in Edinburgh. I am not too certain who launders the clothes but there is a big push on here to stop the spread of infections like MRSA and C Diff.


They allow that here, CED. A friend of mine's a Nurse and wears her uniform to and from work.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

CED,

It isn't a matter of choice for nurses to wear their uniforms to and from the hospital, it is a necessity. To save money the hospital laundry service only washes theatre scrubs, not ward uniforms; the nurses are responsible for laundering their own uniforms at home.

Also to save money, there are no nurses changing rooms provided, so even if they travelled to work in their 'civvies', they would then have to change into uniform in the ladies' toilets. In the surgical ward that I was on (as a patient) there were a number of lockers against one wall in the patient's day room, where the nurses deposited their overcoats, umbrellas and bags before going on duty.

It may only be a coincidence but the ward suffered a high incidence of pseudomonas, C. Diff and MRSA infections. Just can't think how those bugs got into the hospital from outside because all visitors were asked (but not supervised) to wash their hands in gel before accessing the wards. Luckily nurses' outdoor clothing and footwear are a germ-free zone, where no bugs would ever go and then be trailed through the day room. (Jester) 

My wife (former theatre sister, midwife, health visitor and HV fieldwork tutor) was incandescent. Nevertheless the hospital management insisted that there was no risk to patients or staff as a resul of the removal of the in-house landering of nurses' uniforms and failure to provide proper changing facilities separate from patient areas. Luckily I only contracted pseudomonas infection whilst on the ward and didn't get MRSA until I was attending the oncology out-patients clinic for chemotherapy. And I never got C. Diff, so the management must have been right.


----------



## Pat bourke (Jun 30, 2007)

What has jumping out of an airplane at 97 got to do with nurses uniforms. Come on guys and gals move it to another thread. To reach the age of 97 is a huge achievement. To parachute out of an airplane at 97 is a bigger deal, I think we owe George a HUGE respect for his effort. But then again this is my personal opinion. My mother was a hospital Matron, my father was an ambulance driver and my sister is a senior nurse, as is my daughter in law. What say you all. Thanks Pat.


----------

